# MTV says "Let's Do The Time Warp,Again"



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

From Variety:
MTV is doing a remake of the 1975 cult classic film,'The Rocky Horror Picture Show'.

http://www.variety.com/article/VR1117989391.html?categoryid=13&cs=1&query=rocky+horror+redux


----------



## txtommy (Dec 30, 2006)

Why would you remake something that is already perfect? It would be like doing a remake of Casablanca.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

txtommy said:


> Why would you remake something that is already perfect? It would be like doing a remake of Casablanca.


Because the entertainment industry today likes to idolize classics (movies, TV, music, etc) by butchering them in a pointless remake.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

My mother-in-law was just commenting on how many remakes there are out there and I wasn't as aware of it, but apparently this is huge right now. I am a little hesitant to view remakes (or listen to them in the case of music).


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

smiddy said:


> My mother-in-law was just commenting on how many remakes there are out there and I wasn't as aware of it, but apparently this is huge right now. I am a little hesitant to view remakes (or listen to them in the case of music).


Couldn't agree more, Smiddy! Most of the modern remakes just make me want to go back and watch the original again anyway! And as an earlier poster said regarding this remake of Rocky Horror - why mess with perfection?


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

Steve615 said:


> From Variety:
> MTV is doing a remake of the 1975 cult classic film,'The Rocky Horror Picture Show'.
> 
> http://www.variety.com/article/VR1117989391.html?categoryid=13&cs=1&query=rocky+horror+redux


I saw a version of the original that was intended for release outside of the United States. All I can say is Wow.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Hollywood doesn't want to take any chances; they only greenlight movies that they feel are SURE to make a profit, and one way to do this is to remake movies, TV shows, and other properties that they already have rights to and/or already have a "built-in" fan base.

That's why every classic TV show has either been remade or is in the process of being remade, and why the same 100 movies keep being remade over and over again.

The only new, fresh content comes from indie writer/directors, and it usually doesn't take them long to become corrupted by Hollywood.


----------

